# dodgy teeth :(



## arnies mum (May 23, 2011)

having a look in arnies mouth the other day i saw that he has bad teeth, they are very brown, his breath doesnt smell, so im hoping its just a build up,

my dogs have always been on raw and bones so have always have good teeth, i have now changed him over to raw (which he loves!!) and tried him with a few bones....the first one i only let him have for a short while, then the second he buried, and he did the same with his chick wing, now murphy(big dog) just finds them and eats em!

all the effort arnie puts in to hide them then they get pinched!!

im going to keep trying him with his bones and hope that will clean them up abit, but what else do you recommend, brush them or is it a trip to the vets for a clean up?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would go to the vets for a clean and make sure they are ok ,or he needs any out.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Make sure you have blood work done before cleaning to see if heart disease or anything. My old vet didn't even ask me and my Buster died.


----------

